# Te han visto la cara en la tienda de electrónica???



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 9, 2010)

Solo quiero saber a cuantos de ustedes les ha pasado que van a comprar con listas grandes y al terminar, las resistencias son otras, o los capacitores de otro voltaje....
porque a mi si me paso
Saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2010)

No es que nos vean la cara, es que uno va de confiado o con prisa y no revisa los componentes que le surten...
Yo lo llamo incompetencia...


----------



## lubeck (Sep 9, 2010)

> les ha pasado que van a comprar con listas grandes y al terminar



a mi me da mucho coraje... 
mande pedir de la cd de Mexico unos pack de resistencias de 10k entre otras cositas y me llegaron de 2.2k, nada mas compre 10 y ni modo de volver a pedir me sale mas caro el envio...:enfadado:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 9, 2010)

depende cual empleado te atiende ,ay uno que un peligro con los valores de las resistencias


----------



## ricardodeni (Sep 9, 2010)

siempre pero siempre reviso todo lo que estoy comprando, es algo que hay que acostumbrarse a hacer, es inexplicable la broca que da que te hayan dado cualquier cosa y darse cuenta en el momento que estar por poner el componente en la placa.
un dia fui a comprar unos capas electroliticos de 0.22u , 0.33u , 0.47u y 0.68u (no me acuerdo para que era que necesitaba esos valores raros, creo que para una compactera) y el tipo me estaba dando de 2,2u ; 3,3u ; 4,7u y 6,8u...
yo: se te corrio la coma, mira lo que me estas dando
el tipo: aaa si, lo que pasa es que no tengo esos valores...

para matarlo, pero bueno, hay que revisar.

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2010)

ricardodeni dijo:


> siempre pero siempre reviso todo lo que estoy comprando, es algo que hay que acostumbrarse a hacer, es inexplicable la broca que da que te hayan dado cualquier cosa y darse cuenta en el momento que estar por poner el componente en la placa.
> un dia fui a comprar unos capas electroliticos de 0.22u , 0.33u , 0.47u y 0.68u (no me acuerdo para que era que necesitaba esos valores raros, creo que para una compactera) y el tipo me estaba dando de 2,2u ; 3,3u ; 4,7u y 6,8u...
> yo: se te corrio la coma, mira lo me estas dando
> el tipo: aaa si, lo que pasa es que no tengo esos valores...
> ...



¿Para matarlo? 
Se los hubiese dado a comer...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2010)

todo va a ser parte de el stock de el taller, con el tiempo tendras en el taller de todo.
resistencias de 1/4w no pido de a 10 ni loco , por lo que salen se piden de a 100.

hay que asegurarse de que el dia de tu muerte tu mujer se recuerede de ti un buen tiempo ................lo que va a tardar en tirar toda esa mier....que juntaste años y años ..........

de mi se va  a acordar mucho tiempo .


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 9, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hay que asegurarse de que el dia de tu muerte tu mujer se recuerede de ti un buen tiempo ................lo que va a tardar en tirar toda esa mier....que juntaste años y años ..........
> 
> de mi se va  a acordar mucho tiempo .



Ahhhhh, ya somos 2!!! 
Estoy en trámites para pedidos de 1000piezas!!!


----------



## lubeck (Sep 9, 2010)

> Estoy en trámites para pedidos de 1000piezas!!!



y si te llegan 1000pz que no pediste??? 
le dejas mas trabajo a la esposa..


----------



## ricardodeni (Sep 9, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ahhhhh, ya somos 2!!!



ya somos 3, la cantidad de basura que tengo en el taller es terrible...
la filosofia de TODO SIRVE.


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 9, 2010)

jejeje. bueno lo que pasa es que la mayoria de los que venden no saben de eso; por lo menos yo siempre peleo con los suegros que no saben ni siquiera el codigo de colores:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:; ademas aqui venden semiconductores y se guian por el ecg y se vuelve todo un desastre. tambien hay muchos reparadores que mandan a los clientes a comprar los componentes. imaginence el cliente y el vendedor que no saben nada a veces se vuelve un lio todo esto; todo se resolveria si estuvieran en los mostradores personas que entiendan electronica y te ayuden en verdad y no vender por vender


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 9, 2010)

ya somos 4 mejor  concuerdo con ricardodeni. Ahh esos problemas con las resistencias son clásicos, ya me ha pasado varias veces (demasiadas diria) que mejor he optado por cambiar de vendedor...


----------



## sammaael (Sep 9, 2010)

aca en chile casa royale destaca por esto...


----------



## lubeck (Sep 9, 2010)

> resistencias de 1/4w no pido de a 10 ni loco , por lo que salen se piden de a 100.


[Coyotazo] me quede pensando [/Coyotazo]
como se llaman estas aca son caros relativamente hablando como .5usd me vieron la cara????}


----------



## zopilote (Sep 9, 2010)

Esas resistencias las armas con un zocalo  y resistencias (las de 1/8W, de carbon o SMDs), un poco de epoxi negro y dejarlas secar, te armas unas cuantas (el problema viene si quieres cientos).


----------



## sammaael (Sep 9, 2010)

y eso son resistencias?? generalente para que se usan?


----------



## lubeck (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok Zopilote

Gracias por el tip... porque si son caritas y no requiero de gran cantidad... 



> y eso son resistencias?? generalente para que se usan?



yo las uso con el uln2803 o el 74245 y cosas asi que se requiere de muchas de un mismo valor..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> y eso son resistencias?? generalente para que se usan?


Como pull-ups o pull-down de entradas/salidas de CI. digitales, aunque dan para lo que sea...


----------



## sammaael (Sep 9, 2010)

y como las pides en la tienda?


----------



## lubeck (Sep 9, 2010)

> y como las pides en la tienda?


yo ni idea como se pidan coloquialmente... en el proteus lo tienen como pack... y los pedi por el codigo y ni asi llegaron correctamente...

hay de varias configuraciones internas y de dif. valores...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> y como las pides en la tienda?


Son arrays de resistencias (_resistor array_, en la lengua de Obama). Seguramente tengan alguna traducción, pero siempre las he visto con ese nombre o como "arreglo de resistencias", pero no me gusta ese...


Saludos y a mí también me han dado cosas cambiadas... ¿a quién no?


----------



## danrod (Sep 9, 2010)

... a mi me vieron la cara...pero con una pantalla gráfica TOSHIBA 240X128 T6963C... se pixelo a los 15 días... fui ha hacer reclamo y .... no responden...
naaaaa... y bien cara que fue....


----------



## sammaael (Sep 9, 2010)

gracias cuando vaya por ahi a comprar buscare de esas para tener, algun dia me serviran
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 10, 2010)

Curioso este post... precisamente hoy fui a buscar unos presupuestos de algunos proyectores, y habia uno de tecnologia LED DLP de 400 ANSI Lumens y otro menos caro Lampara tradicional DLP pero con 2500 ANSI lumens... Pues, el vendedor insista, en un tono de sabelotodo, decir que el proyector LED iluminaba mas por ser una nueva tecnologia y que no era lo mismo 400 ANSI lumens en LED que 400 ANSI lumens en uno de tecnologia de lampara de mercurio... No mas me quedo que reirme por dentro y hacerme el ignorante diciendole: wow...! jajajaja


----------



## sammaael (Sep 10, 2010)

bueee son cosas que pasan pero deberias haberle contado que no es asi para qeu supiese


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 10, 2010)

Yo voy a una tienda especialmente, y siempre quiero que me atienda la misma chica... atienden puras chicas ahi. Las dos son muy muy competentes, pero siempre es mejor acomodarse con uno especificamente por que ya sabe como pides las cosas y tu sabes como pedirselas. Llego con una lista se la doy, ya ordenada bien hecha. Regresa con las cosas, y luego yo vuelvo a checar. Rara vez me ha fallado, pero la distraccion siempre esta presente y bueno, ni modo, la doble revision muchas veces acaba con el problema.

Cuando voy a otro lado con papanatas, ahi es donde si hay que estar a las vivas y ser muy claro a la hora de pedir.... ("tantos de esos que estan alla, tantos de estos de aca...")


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 10, 2010)

Creo que la de ir a comprar componentes y que nos den cualquier cosas nos pasa a todos, recuerdo una ves que fui a comprar resistencias de valores normales nada raro y cuando sali del local me di cuenta que me habia dado mal los valores de 2 resistencias, asique entre y le dije al que me atendio; uhy, si disculpa me dijo, fue al fondo y me las cambio, vuelvo a salir, reviso por si las moscas y resulta que las mismas que teoricamente me habia cambiado por las que le pedi, habia puesto otras de otro nuevo valor erroneo, ya con algo de enojo vuelvo a entrar y le vuelvo a decir que se habia vuelto a equivocar, y ya mirandome mal me las cambian por las que yo queria, pero te tratan y miran como el incha cocos cuando ellos son quienes cometen las torpesas. Igual cuanto de ustedes se han recorrido varias casas de electronica para pedir presupuesto para un mismo proyecto y comprar los componentes mas baratos de cada casa?? yo lo he hecho varias veces y les digo que realmente hay veces que haces bastante diferencia comprar de esa manera que todo en el mismo, igual no lo hago seguido, solo en proyectos grandes porque es mucho el esfuerso de ir hasta cada lugar, preguntar, ver cual es mas barato, volver a ir a cada lugar, comprar, ect, ect...algo bastante tedioso, pero que a la larga ahorras unos cuantos $$$!!, saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Curioso este post... precisamente hoy fui a buscar unos presupuestos de algunos proyectores, y habia uno de tecnologia LED DLP de 400 ANSI Lumens y otro menos caro Lampara tradicional DLP pero con 2500 ANSI lumens... Pues, el vendedor insista, en un tono de sabelotodo, decir que el proyector LED iluminaba mas por ser una nueva tecnologia y que no era lo mismo 400 ANSI lumens en LED que 400 ANSI lumens en uno de tecnologia de lampara de mercurio... No mas me quedo que reirme por dentro y hacerme el ignorante diciendole: wow...! jajajaja



mmm, Eso pasa muy seguido por acá... Te avientan un super choro mareador!!! Y no dicen más que puuuras sandeces... .


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2010)

Hace poco, por no controlar me pasó una de estas...

Fui con una lista por demás pava de componentes (algunos operacionales, unos transistores muy comunes tipo el 547 o el 337 y resistencias). Pedí todo, me puse a controlar los semiconductores para que no me dieran cualquier cosa y le pasé la lista de resistencias para que las buscara mientras tanto.
Controlados los transistores y demás (me dio unos cambiados que reclamé ahí nomás) y las resistencias llegan. Eran 5 o 6 valores comunazos, 1/4W y todas iban de a 10 unidades. Fácil... ni las controlé.

Las de 3k9 no estaban al llegar a casa, había de 3k3. Eran como las 7 de la tarde ya y no tenía ganas de salir de nuevo, así que al día siguiente fui a "comentarle" que la lista decía 3k9 y me había dado de 3k3. "Dame las resistencias que te las cambio" y ahí marchó para los cajones...
"No debía decir 3k3" me dijo mientras...

- Ah... puede ser, dijo después, lo que pasa es que no tengo de 3k9, remató.
- Bueno, pero yo necesito de 3k9.
- Llevate las de 3k3, que son lo mismo...

Le expliqué que no eran lo mismo (no con esas palabras) y que quería de 3k9. Y que si no tenía, por lo menos tenía que avisarme que me iba a dar otra cosa...

Cuando la primera vez me las dio cambiadas a propósito, me quiso ver la cara. Cuando me quiso convencer de que eran lo mismo, me estaba tratando de tarado...


----------



## Dano (Sep 10, 2010)

Yo acá me resigné a que me den cualquier cosa, les digo ok pago y listo, la proxima semana mando a hacer el mismo pedido y me vuelven a vender diferentes productos.

Lo bueno de todo esto es que tengo un stock de todo, no da para calentarse (ahora por lo menos lo veo así)...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 10, 2010)

A mi me pasó algo parecido con unos condensadores ceramicos, le pedí 104 (100n) y me dió 103 porque era lo mismo que de 104 a 103 era poca la diferencia.

Hace poco fué con los diodos UF4007 me iban a vender 1N4007 porque ese era el reemplazo

Lo de los componentes de valores equivocados o faltantes me pasó muchas veces hasta que cambié de vendedor dentro del mismo almacen y no me ha vuelto a pasar, cambiar de almacen no se puede porque es el unico que tiene mayor variedad de repuestos y originales, en mi ciudad solo hay 2 almacenes de repuestos .


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 10, 2010)

jejeje. se me ocurrio una idea. por que no colocan esas tiendas como si fuesen supermercados. jejejeje. asi uno escoje el producto quiere y asi no abrian problemas como los que ocurren todos los dias.

pero......................... como seria esos de los transistores y resistores en los anaqueles?????????????.

se lo comentare al suegro a ver que me dice


----------



## lubeck (Sep 10, 2010)

> se me ocurrio una idea


Algo como RadioShark??? encarece mucho el producto por las medidas de seguridad.... yo creo...

edito: el shark es alusion a que son unos careros...


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2010)

flacojuan dijo:


> ...por que no colocan esas tiendas como si fuesen supermercados. jejejeje. asi uno escoje el producto quiere y asi no abrian problemas como los que ocurren todos los dias.


En Nueva Zelanda es así el sistema. Vos entrás y tenés a la mano las cosas más chicas y baratas (resistencias, transistores, fusibles, etc.) y en los anaqueles, protegidas, las cosas relativamente chicas un poco más caras (testers, soldadores, etc.).

Agarrás todo lo que necesitás, mirás dónde está lo demás y vas a la caja. Pedís las cosas que están en los anaqueles, pagás y te vas. Y no te robás nada, aún sin medidas de seguridad.

Estaría bueno algo así acá... Si no fuera que se afanarían el anaquel entero...


Saludos


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 10, 2010)

jejeje... yo por mi parte me gastaria el sueldo si pasara por un pasillo, si viera microcontroladores, cajas, disipadores, etc . mi esposa me dejaria en la calle si
ve las bolsas full de componentes y no de comida o medicina.....
pero voy ver que dice el suegro de esa idea


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2010)

no solo robarse....
cuando se te quemo un chip vas y lo cambias.
y el proximo que viene se lleva el problema.

encima , hay muchas cosas que son chiquitas, .......es una cuestion de educacion, si.
la verdad que debe ser lindo estar en una cultura de confianza y respeto.

no te dieron ganas de quedarte alla ?? 
cuanto tiempo estuviste cacho ??

mire unas fotos y ya me hice la idea......la gente, los afectos.
holanda o suecia debe ser mas facil ..


----------



## lubeck (Sep 10, 2010)

> holanda o suecia debe ser mas facil ..


estoy medio desconectado de las noticias de ultima hora... pero en canada y el norte de EU a donde no llegamos los latinos(triste) es una cultura similar y hace poco relativamente, no se si ya terminaría, estaban dando permisos de residencia y trabajo (en canada)...

Fuente (mi cuñada)


----------



## sammaael (Sep 11, 2010)

afortunadamente no es asi no podria controlarme!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 11, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no te dieron ganas de quedarte alla ??
> cuanto tiempo estuviste cacho ?


La verdad, es tentador el país: Si trabajás, tenés plata, vivís bastante bien y hasta podés ahorrar (y no poco).
Nadie te pone impuestos nuevos, no te meten la guita en un corralito y demás cosas...

Son gente muy amable, si te pueden ayudar, te ayudan, si preguntás algo, te contestan, si necesitás que te indiquen por dónde ir (las calles de Auckland son un bodrio enorme), te ayudan... Peeeeeeeero... Esa es la parte buena, la otra es que se extraña horrores eso de  pasar por la casa de un amigo, tocarle timbre y pasar a tomar mate o  cosas así.
Son mucho más distantes. Y encima los boliches cierran a las 2 de la mañana (no por obligación, es que la gente se va a dormir).


Estuve allá un mes y volvería, pero no me quedría para siempre.


Saludos


Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Sep 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> En Nueva Zelanda es así el sistema. Vos entrás y tenés a la mano las cosas más chicas y baratas (resistencias, transistores, fusibles, etc.) y en los anaqueles, protegidas, las cosas relativamente chicas un poco más caras (testers, soldadores, etc.).
> 
> *Agarrás todo lo que necesitás*, mirás dónde está lo demás y vas a la caja. Pedís las cosas que están en los anaqueles, pagás y te vas. Y no te robás nada, aún sin medidas de seguridad.
> 
> ...



Acá por lo menos....con  la ¨Argentinidad y la viveza criolla¨

la cultura del respeto es una materia pendiente.....

justo ayer escuche una frase que me dejo pensando

" Educad a los niños y no tendréis que castigar a los mayores"


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2010)

es para ir con una mina ya , esposa o no ........
+ 4 novias y 20 amigos ........


----------



## ivans69 (Sep 30, 2010)

en realidad a mi si me ha pasado, pero son cosas pequenas como un par de resistencias y cosas asi, tambien una ocasion mi plan era ir a comprar terminales con tornillo y su respuesta fue: que es eso? desoues de una larga explicacion dijeron: o no, no tengo
 como dicen que deverian de ser tiendas como supermercados y pues si existen tiendas asi pero para mi no estan cercanas, en realidad eso seria algo realmente mejor para todos miren por ejemplo vamos solo a comprar un par de cosas pero al estar rondando aveces nos topamos con cosas que podriamos usar para nuestros proyectos, al igual que asi podemos ver previamente el precio.


----------

